# Have a Blessed and Joyous Christmas everyone!!!!!



## Pumpkinpup (Dec 24, 2011)

I wanted to wish each and every one of you a very special Christmas! 


Luke chapter 2
For there is born unto you this day in city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord! And this shall be a sign unto you: You will find the Babe wrapped in swaddling cloths, lying in a manger.

Glory to God in the highest,
Peace on earth, goodwill toward men!


Merry Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

MERY CHRISTMAS TO YOU !!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2011)

Amen!!  Merry Christmas to your family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## iasc300 (Dec 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Hppy New Year


----------

